# How Would You Fix the Rockets?



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Where do you stand on the rift between Kevin McHale and Kyle Lowry?

Who would you consider the Rockets' core players at this time?

What would you do with the 14th and 16th picks?

What trades would you make?

If you are unable to find a trading partner for Samuel Dalembert, would you exercise your team option on him for $6.7 mil?

How would you handle Goran Dragic's unrestricted free agency?

What sort of offer sheet would you consider matching for Courtney Lee?

http://hoopshype.com/salaries/houston.htm


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Where do you stand on the rift between Kevin McHale and Kyle Lowry?*

McHale's proven to be at least a decent coach, and Lowry doesn't have nearly enough clout to get coaches fired. If I have to pick one, I pick McHale.

*Who would you consider the Rockets' core players at this time?*

Aside from Lowry, there's no one on this team right now I'd go very far out of my way to keep. But Lowry's not important enough to fire a coach over either, so I don't know.

*What would you do with the 14th and 16th picks?*

Use one on whoever falls out of Waiters/Ross/Rivers, the other on Henson or Moultrie. Assuming I can't move them.

*What trades would you make?*

Trade whatever you need to for some bad team's 2013 first rounder. If that doesn't come to fruition, focus on this year instead. Before draft day, get #8 out of the Raptors for Lowry and whatever else you need to give up, within reason. Then flip 8, 14 or 16, and a player or two to move into the top five. Houston has enough middling prospects, take a risk and move up for a Barnes or Drummond.

Other than that, just sell guys off.

*If you are unable to find a trading partner for Samuel Dalembert, would you exercise your team option on him for $6.7 mil?*

No. Anything that makes you better leading up to the 2013 draft, you shed.

*How would you handle Goran Dragic's unrestricted free agency?*

I wouldn't offer much more than mid-level money.

*What sort of offer sheet would you consider matching for Courtney Lee?*

If he gets mid-level money, let him walk.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Where do you stand on the rift between Kevin McHale and Kyle Lowry?
I think Lowry will be traded. To the Raptors for their 8th pick. Maybe with Morris thrown in. Or Budinger. Or Patterson.

Who would you consider the Rockets' core players at this time?
Nobody

What would you do with the 14th and 16th picks?
I would look to move into the top 6. Those top 6 prospects excite me. 
7 to 16 who knows who will go where. Your 7th pick might drop to 16. 

What trades would you make?
I would look to trade Scola for an expiring and an early 20 pick or higher.
I would look to trade Martin for a top 12 pick. If GSW want a trade I would be down. 
If we can make a run at Howard I would. 
I would also package 14+16 for the 5th pick Maybe with Morris thrown in. Or Budinger. Or Patterson.

If you are unable to find a trading partner for Samuel Dalembert, would you exercise your team option on him for $6.7 mil?
No.

How would you handle Goran Dragic's unrestricted free agency?
I would offer him 7 million a year for 4 years.

What sort of offer sheet would you consider matching for Courtney Lee?
7 million a year for 4 years if we can get a DP for Martin. Otherwise I would only sign him for 5million a year or look for a sign and trade.

Pretty much I want this team

Drummond/Leonard
Sullinger/?????
Parsons/Jones
Lee/Budinger
Dragic/?????

With 5th pick/8th pick/another top 12/and a top 20 pick.
Drummond/Leonard/Jones/Sullinger(plummeting draft stock)

With a PF and PG.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

This would help fix them:



> Adrian Wojnarowski @WojYahooNBA
> The Rockets own the 14th, 16th and 18th picks in Thursday's draft. They want to make an offer that Orlando can't refuse for Dwight Howard.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Wait... Kevin Martin got traded to Minnesota?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

It certainly appears that way. Interesting.

EDIT: apparently it was Budinger. That's probably better, Martin makes way too much.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Can we get confirmation? Was Derrick Williams in this deal?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

It wasn't Martin. It was Budinger: http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-forum/469577-trade-budinger-wolves-18-pick.html#post6895432


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I love this play for the Rockets.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

There was a weird deal I saw on a link for a few minutes before it got taken down. I can't remember the specifics, but the Rockets would get Dwight, Josh Smith, Turk, and Evans in the massive deal. Scola, Martin, Lowry, and several picks and future picks would been dealt along with other pieces and picks being swapped around from the Hawks and Kings.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

So the final Rockets draft haul was *Jeremy Lamb*, *Royce White*, and *Terrence Jones*. I guess that's not bad, but I wonder what deals are still in the works for this team. I don't think Daryl Morey is going to rest on his laurels now.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Talent wise, they secured an abundance. How this all fits in with the franchise, that's what I'm not so sure on.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

RollWithEm said:


> So the final Rockets draft haul was *Jeremy Lamb*, *Royce White*, and *Terrence Jones*. I guess that's not bad, but I wonder what deals are still in the works for this team. I don't think Daryl Morey is going to rest on his laurels now.


Lamb and White better be outbound as part of a deal for Howard or I may kill Morey myself. If he's holding everyone then the answer to the question is "Recruit a platoon of ninjas, arm them with machetes and flamethrowers, and send them after the front office."


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

We have way too many forwards on this team. Some of them have to be on the move.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I think Darryl Morey has a secret equation that proves that the five PF offense is vastly undervalued and a good way of exploiting statistical inequities in the NBA.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't know what to make of this Asik move. Is that a piece Morey thinks Orlando wants thrown in to a Howard deal? If not, it seems silly.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I hear its a heavily backloaded contract too, with Asik getting $15mil the last season and $5mil each the first 2yrs. It won't seem bad until that 3rd year comes up unless he's dropping 20/10, unlikely since he avg like 3pts and 5rebs.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

With this new "guaranteed lottery pick" from the Lowry trade, does Morey have enough stockpiled, young assets to rent Dwight Howard this season?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Jonathan Feigen: _As expected today, Rockets sign 2011 first-round pick Donatas Motiejunas. Will play for summer team._ *Twitter*






Can he make an impact this year?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I know it's still too early to tell because it's not even July 11 yet. However though, this team at least in public has no direction on the court yet. There sure are a lot of young and promising talents, but they are not your game changing super spectacular talents. How would I fix the team? Get a legit core player and start building around him. A lot easier said than done, and I'm sure Morey is working on the same goal. It's just the player hasn't been made available yet.


----------



## iClutch (Jul 16, 2012)

Trading Kevin Martin might help.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Jeremy Lin is on the way. He'll put some butts in seats, but he'll have to play well over time to keep them there. I don't see this team cohering anytime soon, but I'm not sure I'm able to predict what Linsanity can pull off.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

The backcourt, with Lin and Kevin Martin is solid enough. And you can bring Jeremy Lamb off the bench. The frontcourt is a huge question mark though. Parsons can take either of the forward positions, but I don't know who takes the other positions. Maybe Royce White? Patrick Patterson? Terrence Jones? I assume Asik (don't think Bulls will match) and Motiejunas would split time at C. The team is young and a huge wild card, but they could win enough games to keep the team from being so bad that the players don't learn.

I'm actually curious what the team would look like with Lin, White, and Parsons on the floor at the same time b/c you'd have a PG and two point forward types, so the lineup could move the ball around quickly and beat defenses w/ passing instead of star power. They aren't a playoff team IMO, but they won't be complete pushovers either.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I just wonder what exactly they would be giving up in a potential trade for Andrew Bynum.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This article has me pumped about the new youthful Rockets. I kind of hope they don't get Bynum now.

The writer chose to focus on Jeremy Lamb, Terrence Jones, Royce White's passing, and Donatas Motiejunas, but I think the player who stands to benefit most from the amnesty departure of Scola is Patrick Patterson. I think he's just about ready for his chance to start in this league.

I guess this is what their depth chart would look like if they don't make any more moves:

PG Jeremy Lin/Shaun Livingston/Courtney Fortson
SG Kevin Martin/Jeremy Lamb/Toney Douglas
SF Chandler Parsons/Terrence Jones/Royce White
PF Patrick Patterson/Marcus Morris/Jon Brockman
C Omer Asik/Donatas Motiejunas/Josh Harrellson

Not enough minutes to spread between that many young guys, but still fun to watch.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I hope we can get another centre to rest Asik and maybe fill in at PF a little (Varejao is my favourite option). 
Presuming we don't get Howard I hope this is our rotation.

Lin/Livingston
Lamb/Douglas
Parsons/White
Varejao/Moniejunas
Asik

With Parsons playing some PF. 
Also i think Douglas is a good SG just undersized. He can do some fill in minutes.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

RollWithEm said:


> This article has me pumped about the new youthful Rockets. I kind of hope they don't get Bynum now.
> 
> The writer chose to focus on Jeremy Lamb, Terrence Jones, Royce White's passing, and Donatas Motiejunas, but I think the player who stands to benefit most from the amnesty departure of Scola is Patrick Patterson. I think he's just about ready for his chance to start in this league.
> 
> ...


After years of making fun of the IncrediBlazers and IncrediBulls the last thing I want is to watch the IncrediRockets. Motiejunas looks like a keeper, the rest of the squad looks like the heart and soul of a .500 team.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Power forward is the weakest position on this team. Are they planning on giving all of those hybrid types they have at SF time at PF?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Sadly everyone outside Asik, Motiejunas, Martin, Lamb & Lin is a power forward, and you're still right.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Martin is not part of the team; he is basically gone. Hopefully we can get some draft picks back trading Martin away.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> I guess this is what their depth chart would look like if they don't make any more moves:
> 
> PG Jeremy Lin/Shaun Livingston/Courtney Fortson
> SG Kevin Martin/Jeremy Lamb/Toney Douglas
> ...


i'd put the depth chart more like:

pg - lin
sg - martin/lamb
sf - parson/white
pf - donatas/jones/patterson
c - asik


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

They signed Carlos Delfino. Seems like they're still stockpiling for a big trade, but for who?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

JonMatrix said:


> They signed Carlos Delfino. Seems like they're still stockpiling for a big trade, but for who?


James Harden.


----------

